# trail cam pics



## brownitsdown33 (Jun 6, 2008)

i got a few trail cam pics that i thought i might share so here they are, and that kid you see in the last photo isn't me, but he stole my apples that i put out for the deer!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

put a dead snake in the apple pile and cover him up.

or stake down a live one.


----------

